# G.a.r.



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Man was this a great smoke I reviewed it for Humibase. but wasn't able to post all the pics there, so I thought I'd share them with you BOTL.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I'll have to find a G A R and try it.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That GAR looks pretty tasty. Nice shots.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a great smoke I have to get some of them for sure


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice, and great ashtray!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great post and pics. I've only had one G.A.R. so far but can't wait to pick-up a few more - a very good stick!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review and pics!! One of the members here send me my first (and only) G.a.r. and I'm agree with you ; it is an awesome cigar!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like another great smoke to put on the list.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking cigar,have one sleeping and might have to wake it up soon!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> very nice, and great ashtray!!


I had a feeling you would key in on that


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh man, the G.A.R. is one great smoke. I had one a few weeks ago .......

One puff and they made it to my 'watch for these, buy them when you see them' list.

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:

And as an added bonus I get to see the face behind humibase!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I too had my first one of these about a two weeks ago. :dribble: It was a great stick and one that will be added to the hit list!!!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

great ashtray and great looking smoke glad you enjoyed it


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Frank,
Nice job...! Great pics! Except for that old guy who showed up late...lol! You are still handsome..
Ylo2na
Carlitos


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

good smoke


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I just read the review, how can you give a fair taste test to a cigar when you are eating turkey with bacon, that would completely alter the taste test.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

It's the same as when you smoke a cigar with any drink as well. Like I said in the review this was my first indepth review and I welcome critisim, so does anyone else think I should do my reviews with only water, or maybe with no drink. I'm serious let me know


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

xavier_chino said:


> It's the same as when you smoke a cigar with any drink as well. Like I said in the review this was my first indepth review and I welcome critisim, so does anyone else think I should do my reviews with only water, or maybe with no drink. I'm serious let me know


I think you can do it either way, but you need take the drink taste into consideration as well. Water gives you the flat out tastes, but many sticks pair well with a drink too, which can add to the overall experience. Perhaps try doing one with and one without and compare the results. This might actually prove to be an even better review overall!!! Just a thoguht!!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

xavier_chino said:


> It's the same as when you smoke a cigar with any drink as well. Like I said in the review this was my first indepth review and I welcome critisim, so does anyone else think I should do my reviews with only water, or maybe with no drink. I'm serious let me know


I like the reviews where the reviewer has just water. I mostly pair my smoke with water, maybe beer, never expensive liquor.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------

